# Custom Enclosure Question



## Lee1123 (Apr 10, 2019)

I'm going to be adopting a juvenile b/w tegu in the next few days. I'm told it's currently small enough to be transported in a cat carrier. I have a 90 gallon tank that he'll be in for the time beibg, but want to go ahead and start planning his custom enclosure. But there is one slight catch.

I'm currently renting a house (they're fine with my zoo) so it needs to be something that can be broken down and reassembled elsewhere when I eventually move. Doesn't have to be an easy process, just a possible one.
Any suggestions or links to existing relevant threads would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Dragon392 (Apr 28, 2019)

This was a question I had, too! I don’t want to have to destroy and rebuild an enclosure just to move.

I haven’t gotten mine yet, so keep that in mind. Animal Plastics T100 was the recommendation I got. You customize and order it, they make the pieces, and send you the kit to assemble. As long as you don’t silicone it or anything, it should be able to be broken back down.


----------



## Lee1123 (Apr 28, 2019)

Thanks, I'll totally check them out! My girl (at least I'm pretty sure she's female) is still pretty small, so at least got a good year or longer before she needs a custom enclosure.


----------



## Dragon392 (Apr 29, 2019)

Yeah, sounds like you’ve got time! You can always call them and ask questions, too. They’re super easy to work with, and answered all questions I had. Keep in mind their lead time is several months (I ordered last month, and am expecting my cage around July), so if you do go that route, be sure and order ahead of when you’ll need it.


----------

